# Lyft stock hit a new low today



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Boy, I'm gonna enjoy saying that over and over again, over the next 6 months!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

$88.6 high and $67.76 low. 
Gonna be junk status pretty soon.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Reading your headline I came to say that you’d be saying a new low often. Then I read your post and you already know that.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Boy, I'm gonna enjoy saying that over and over again, over the next 6 months!


Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Boy, I'm gonna enjoy saying that over and over again, over the next 6 months!


Picture's worth 1000 words?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Boy, I'm gonna enjoy saying that over and over again, over the next 6 months!


I think it's really going to take a hit as Uber eats more market share on the eve of their ipo.

After that I believe up and down just like any other stock, even with the losses. Now the fun starts about 2 years from now when SDCs are still somewhere over the horizon. Shareholders start seeing the writing on the wall and bail. Rideshare isn't the next Amazon anymore, in it's place is Bob's discount taxi with an app. The value of all rideshare stock will halve in a week.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

A new low? It’s only two days old!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> A new low? It's only two days old!


Did anyone here ever watch the Bob Newhart show? Yes, I'm old. Anyway, there was a drinking game... turn on the show, and every time someone says "Hi Bob" you take a drink. Trust me, you will be trashed by the end of the show if you play fairly! The event happened so often, even seasoned alcoholics were taking a pee break at least twice.

So I'm thinking a driver's pool. Everyone toss in a buck, and we guess how many times we can state that Lyft stock touched a new low that trading day, over the next six months. Today was day one (on 1st day of trading, of course). There are close to 120 trading days between now and Oct 1st, I'm gonna guess it will hit a new daily low 73 times between now and then.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Burn baby burn. Maybe gets cut in half based on this movement.

When the economy crashes, uber and lyft can become penny stocks as they continue their price war with each other.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

OG’s made their cash. Now bag holders will demand profitability


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I hope they go down to hell, unless they stop stealing from drivers


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

It is a good stock to short.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Good. Drivers been getting hosed thanks to Lyft rate cuts. Now let these new shareholders experience the same.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> A new low? It's only two days old!





Mista T said:


> Boy, I'm gonna enjoy saying that over and over again, over the next 6 months!


Bloomberg Biz said today that wait untill the shorts pile in, LYFT will drop like a hot potato? LMAO,jmo



Woohaa said:


> Good. Drivers been getting hosed thanks to Lyft rate cuts. Now let these new shareholders experience the same.


too bad those investors didn't take a ride with a Lyft driver, that driver would have given them the real deal, Instead those investors took a $$$ LONG Ride $$$ on the Wall Street express to poluka ville,jmo



Trek Shuffler said:


> It is a good stock to short.


welp they'll be here tomorrow bright an early to pound Lyft to a new low,jmo



Michael1230nj said:


> A new low? It's only two days old!


ROFLMAO


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> Bloomberg Biz said today that wait untill the shorts pile in, LYFT will drop like a hot potato? LMAO,jmo


Don't know if anything has changed in the past decade, but a new stock could NOT be shorted for 30 days. And no options were tradable on the stock for 30 days after IPO either. So...... shorts haven't even come into play yet!


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

At least now shareholders are losing money along with the drivers. The only ones winning are the paxs getting cheap taxi rides.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Did anyone here ever watch the Bob Newhart show? Yes, I'm old. Anyway, there was a drinking game... turn on the show, and every time someone says "Hi Bob" you take a drink. Trust me, you will be trashed by the end of the show if you play fairly! The event happened so often, even seasoned alcoholics were taking a pee break at least twice.
> 
> So I'm thinking a driver's pool. Everyone toss in a buck, and we guess how many times we can state that Lyft stock touched a new low that trading day, over the next six months. Today was day one (on 1st day of trading, of course). There are close to 120 trading days between now and Oct 1st, I'm gonna guess it will hit a new daily low 73 times between now and then.


------------------
I'm in -- I guess 66


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Of course if we wait until it bottoms and every driver buys 2 shares we could get together and have some say in the operation of the company


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Boy, I'm gonna enjoy saying that over and over again, over the next 6 months!


Humming " This is the end"- Jim Morrison.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

I think of Lyft insiders looking to offload stock
and l can't get this video out of my mind.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Of course if we wait until it bottoms and every driver buys 2 shares we could get together and have some say in the operation of the company


Over 1.1 mil drivers.....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

2nd day of trading and it touched a new low today. That's 2...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

3rd day of a new low. Low of $59.75.

Some college professor got on TV and said it was overpriced; since they don't have loyal customers and loyal drivers there is no "stickiness" to their business.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

BeansnRice said:


> Over 1.1 mil drivers.....


no believe it or not, the 2 meat balls who run LYFT have about 45% of the voting say in the co??? JMO


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> no believe it or not, the 2 meat balls who run LYFT have about 45% of the voting say in the co??? JMO


5% of the stock, 49% of the voting rights.

Serious investors are staying away.

That little amateur move is why Carl Icahn bailed before the IPO.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

KEY POINTS

Several top Wall Street analysts launch coverage of Lyft, with the majority of brokerages recommending the stock.
Many brokerages laud the company's large, global marketplace, a short list of competitors and a compelling valuation following early stock underperformance.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/23/ana...e-bullish-future-of-human-transportation.html


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

goneubering said:


> KEY POINTS
> 
> Several top Wall Street analysts launch coverage of Lyft, with the majority of brokerages recommending the stock.
> Many brokerages laud the company's large, global marketplace, a short list of competitors and a compelling valuation following early stock underperformance.
> ...


ROFLMAO, LMAO? LOL ? between 9AM and 9:12 AM today 9 different ANALysts upgraded LYFT stock to a buy between $67 and $ 95 ? don't you find that a LITTLE suspicious? Just a TINY bit? LYFT closed down $2 from its HOD? this Hedge funds and banks are very worried that LYFTs stock price decline will impact UBER's IPO big time, but seriously, 9 differnet co's upgrade LYFT stock in a matter of 12 minutes JUST before the opening bell at 9:30AM today? you can't trust WS, they are looking to rope in retail saps, so they can bend you over, PS hope you didn't buy any of this junk stock called LYFT, JMO



goneubering said:


> KEY POINTS
> 
> Several top Wall Street analysts launch coverage of Lyft, with the majority of brokerages recommending the stock.
> Many brokerages laud the company's large, global marketplace, a short list of competitors and a compelling valuation following early stock underperformance.
> ...


one last thing, LYFT does NOT have a global presense, LYFT is a USA co, does trips w'in the USA only from what i see,the 2 main guys of LYFT said thats there selling point, were not all over the world,just USA? google global market place i doubt it says just one country, stay away from this junk stock,JMO


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> no believe it or not, the 2 meat balls who run LYFT have about 45% of the voting say in the co??? JMO


10% share though I think.
Shark Tank would say....PASS


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

BeansnRice said:


> 10% share though I think.
> Shark Tank would say....PASS


exactly those 2 guys have a huge say,many retail guys buying that junk don't realize that ? jmo


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> ROFLMAO, LMAO? LOL ? between 9AM and 9:12 AM today 9 different ANALysts upgraded LYFT stock to a buy between $67 and $ 95 ? don't you find that a LITTLE suspicious? Just a TINY bit? LYFT closed down $2 from its HOD? this Hedge funds and banks are very worried that LYFTs stock price decline will impact UBER's IPO big time, but seriously, 9 differnet co's upgrade LYFT stock in a matter of 12 minutes JUST before the opening bell at 9:30AM today? you can't trust WS, they are looking to rope in retail saps, so they can bend you over, PS hope you didn't buy any of this junk stock called LYFT, JMO
> 
> 
> one last thing, LYFT does NOT have a global presense, LYFT is a USA co, does trips w'in the USA only from what i see,the 2 main guys of LYFT said thats there selling point, were not all over the world,just USA? google global market place i doubt it says just one country, stay away from this junk stock,JMO


The fact that these analysts don't even know that Lyft has no global presence destroys any little bit of credibility they might have had.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

So true. They probably think there are Lyft Eats, Lyft Freight, Lyft medi-rides, etc., etc., also. LOL.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> ROFLMAO, LMAO? LOL ? between 9AM and 9:12 AM today 9 different ANALysts upgraded LYFT stock to a buy between $67 and $ 95 ? don't you find that a LITTLE suspicious? Just a TINY bit? LYFT closed down $2 from its HOD? this Hedge funds and banks are very worried that LYFTs stock price decline will impact UBER's IPO big time, but seriously, 9 differnet co's upgrade LYFT stock in a matter of 12 minutes JUST before the opening bell at 9:30AM today? you can't trust WS, they are looking to rope in retail saps, so they can bend you over, PS hope you didn't buy any of this junk stock called LYFT, JMO
> 
> 
> one last thing, LYFT does NOT have a global presense, LYFT is a USA co, does trips w'in the USA only from what i see,the 2 main guys of LYFT said thats there selling point, were not all over the world,just USA? google global market place i doubt it says just one country, stay away from this junk stock,JMO


I don't know for sure but I'm guessing they're referring to Canada when they say "global". It's either being a bit deceptive or very dumb. Not a good look either way.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> So true. They probably think there are Lyft Eats, Lyft Freight, Lyft medi-rides, etc., etc., also. LOL.


They probably think they have autonomous vehicles lol.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

BeansnRice said:


> They probably think they have autonomous vehicles lol.


the way LYFT stock has traded since IPO day, has Uber super worried,+ if that Uber stike gets pulled off, UBER stock on IPO week may take a huge hit,JMO


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> the way LYFT stock has traded since IPO day, has Uber super worried,+ if that Uber stike gets pulled off, UBER stock on IPO week may take a huge hit,JMO


Not sure the strike its self is going to make a huge difference. The publicity leading up to it certainly helps though.
The Lyft shares tanking has probably done it's damage already and I'm wondering what these banks who's analysts have put 80 dollars plus on Lyft knowing that it was BS are telling their clients Uber is worth? They can't have too much credibility left?


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> Not sure the strike its self is going to make a huge difference. The publicity leading up to it certainly helps though.
> The Lyft shares tanking has probably done it's damage already and I'm wondering what these banks who's analysts have put 80 dollars plus on Lyft knowing that it was BS are telling their clients Uber is worth? They can't have too much credibility left?


U/L drivers striking is a HUGE problem for one reason.

It shows weakness in the business model.

It shows you can only eff people so much.

Instability in the workforce is supremely lethal to these shaky sham businesses.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

BeansnRice said:


> U/L drivers striking is a HUGE problem for one reason.
> 
> It shows weakness in the business model.
> 
> ...


It is if drivers stick together.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

goneubering said:


> KEY POINTS
> 
> Several top Wall Street analysts launch coverage of Lyft, with the majority of brokerages recommending the stock.
> Many brokerages laud the company's large, global marketplace, a short list of competitors and a compelling valuation following early stock underperformance.
> ...


They are all pumping up the stock because they are losing so much money. Investors are getting hosed just like the drivers and I cannot be happier watching it happen. I currently wake up and look at the Lyft stock chart everyday and it usually leads to a smile. I look forward to the Uber chart becoming part of my morning ritual as I foresee the same thing happening with them. I hope both of these pompous, arrogant, greedy, unethical, immoral companies burn their investors badly which Lyft is off to a good start. I have never wished badly on any company on the stock market thus this is new to me. I don't short any stocks based on ignorance but if there were any stocks to short I see Lyft and Uber as the two that will be making money people wealthy from doing so.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Boy, I'm gonna enjoy saying that over and over again, over the next 6 months!


Cool. I hope it goes to pink sheets. It would match the color.



Kevin Kargel said:


> Of course if we wait until it bottoms and every driver buys 2 shares we could get together and have some say in the operation of the company


Nope, Logan and Zimmer own most of the shares.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Arb Watson said:


> Nope, Logan and Zimmer own most of the shares.


Not anymore. They own about 4% but through the class B stock have a 48% voting interest.


----------

